# Working on ranchingforums...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

We had neglected it because we just did not have enough time in a day. Now I would like to give it a go and try to keep it up, hay and livestock are what I like best...if you have livestock feel free to stop by...thanks everyone...appreciate yoru help... Ranching Forums - Ranching & Cattle Community Forums, Blog, Photos, Videos, News, and Help

Also if you have facebook we have a HayTalk and RanchingForums facebook page that you are free to join...Thanks.


----------

